# Grinder safety(warning graphic pics)



## elginplowboy (Mar 1, 2017)

Do not remove guards from grinder! Use the stomper and not your fingers. Here is why. My friend is very lucky he has any finger left. 












IMG_3585.JPG



__ elginplowboy
__ Mar 1, 2017


















IMG_3586.JPG



__ elginplowboy
__ Mar 1, 2017


----------



## marctrees (Mar 2, 2017)

O Well, the good part is, you could figure the person that gets the fingernail in their sausage like the person getting the Baby in the Mardi Gras King Cake.

Otherwise, ya, a lesson NOT to put fingers where they do not belong.

Danggggg.     Marc


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2017)

My grandpap lost 3 fingers in a grinder.


----------



## marctrees (Mar 2, 2017)

See, now he needs to remove at least one shoe to do any serious cypherin.

Also, good advice is to wear containing "Tighty Whiteys" during Grinder use.    Marc


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2017)

Great Info. Sorry about your friend, but I guess it could have been worse.

Safety First

Gary


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 2, 2017)

Tough guy. He had time for pictures. Hope he recovers quickly and grinds safely next time.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 3, 2017)

Yeah, sometimes common sense leaves us...Lots of videos around of Guns going CLICK and people looking down the barrel to see what's wrong...JJ


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 3, 2017)

Ouch!!!


----------



## gary s (Mar 3, 2017)

Back years ago when I was young and in the food business We had an employee (Had been around a long time and knew better) but wasn't using the guard on the slicer. Instead of paying attention he was BS'ing  with another employee. He Knew he messed up, I sure he felt it, but looked down and saw a big slice of his thumb, (Which was bad enough) But he fainted dead away and hit his head and split it open as well.

Blood everywhere.

Gary


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 3, 2017)

If they want to do it to themselves, that's one thing.  When they suck me into their dee-tee-dee vortex (see:  texting and driving), that's a whole 'nuther ball game.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 3, 2017)

follow the directions it seems the more we do somethings the more relaxed we seem to get and taking chances is not the way to go.

Warren


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 3, 2017)

Do you mind sharing what make/model grinder this was with? What guard was removed? Thanks.


----------



## marctrees (Mar 3, 2017)

An acquaintance cut the very end of his thumb off, Like straight across 90 degrees, right before the end of the finger bone, bone not cut, but right up to it, Maybe clipped it a touch,  doing woodworking, on a Tablesaw.

First 15% or so of trimmed thumbnail cutoff.

So does not seem to be THAT THAT serious, but it is worse than one would think.

Still messed up not normal at all thumb after 2 yrs.

Watch yer fingers Guys - Keep them away from anything turning, cutting, grabbing, churning, or smells overly like Ripe spoiled Tuna.  

A tiny bit of the Tuna is OK.

Actually, a LITTLE bit, I feel, is a good thing.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





        Marc


----------

